# >Ever had a crush on the same sex?



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Don't worry, I'll keep the voting anonymous ^^

Note that in this case, the crush would have to last for.. at least a week.. it's not just a guy/girl finding another guy/girl attractive. It's an actual crush

(DAMN! i forgot to click the poll option again. had to duplicate. sorry)


----------



## WolfehJ (Oct 13, 2011)

I'll prob regret this but I had a bit of a man crush on Eric from True blood for the first couple series. (that's if fictional characters count)









the man is a god :b


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

no although i joke about it alot hmmmm.....


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, I take her out on a date at least once a week and spoil her rotten.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Hell no.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Yep, although I haven't had one in quite a while. =/


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

Kind of.....it was very minor and it was more on an emotional level rather than on a physical one. Sexuality is not black or white.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Yep, I just stared at her from a far.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes.. Because i'm gay. Although i've never had a crush on anyone since I was like 15.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Tentative said:


> Nope. Never will either. I can recognize when a man is good-looking or has great character, but that does not spark any romantic or sexual interest in me.


This ^


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Nope, never have and never will. Knocking on wooodddddddddddd


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah, when I was in high school I had a crush on a girl who was a couple of years ahead of me.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Nope, not really.
Not a serious one at least.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes, quite a few times.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

Not yet.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Now, that I think about it I did have this crush on a girl in 12th grade. She was so cute and she liked to read. She was so smart, too. It wasn't just her attractiveness that got me. Something about her personality and the way she talked. Just everything. It lasted like the whole year. :um I still have a tiny crush on her. She was one of the few people who actually talked to me more than once. I sat at the same table as her in my cooking class.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

.


atlex said:


> Not yet.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Never.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Noooooo... :no


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Lol all the guys are like "HELL TO THE NO!!!!!" and all the girls are like "Yeah sure"


----------



## RandomKillsTime (Aug 11, 2012)

Tentative said:


> I can recognize when a man is good-looking or has great character, but that does not spark any romantic or sexual interest in me.


I voted 'very minor' because although I've never had a romantic or sexual attraction to a man I look at some guys and think he is one cool SOB and I wish I was like him.

An example would be Clint Eastwood's cowboy character, 'The man with no name' from The Good, The Bad and The Ugly.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I had a huge crush on this one girl in my first-year linguistics class.

But stuff like this makes me pretty certain that I am almost totally straight:



WolfehJ said:


>


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes mam.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

I've had little fleeting crushes on girls I see on the bus/train before. But they're nothing compared to the monster crushes I get on guys. So no.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Well yeah,sort of. But nothing I'd ever act on...


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

no, but if someone asks me if I think a guy is good looking i'm not afraid to say yes.


----------



## Laura1990 (May 12, 2012)

Yes, a couple. I've never acted on it though.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, but only online, never offline. We dated for around 8 months, it was only after we broke up that I actually saw what she looked like xDD


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes but rarely. I tend to go in two extremes. I like (some) shemales and crossdressers and on the other extreme, I like some men who are extremely masculine and hairy.

But generally, I'm more into women.


----------



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes, all the time. I think they might even have a label for it... um.. "gay" or "lesbian".


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Kinda, In a non - sexual sense. 
It's more like "_damn that dude is cool. I wish we were friends and we could hang out, or something_"! 
I'm probably just desperate for friends/contact with people.


----------



## Monopoly (Jul 16, 2012)

Yep, sort of, but I think in a way it is more that I think they are beautiful and wish I could be more like than. Instead of feeling jealous I just like them even more and get a little crush.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

**** no


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## matmad94 (Jun 8, 2012)

yer I have a crush on a guy right now XD


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

"Yeah sure"


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Nah but i do have a mancrush on jessie pavelka, that guys as cool as f***. 
*
*


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Well I'm gay so yes, but I have had crushes on the opposite sex. Thing is it was in elementary school, and the one in 6th grade was more of a tomboy.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Tentative said:


> *Nope. Never will either. I can recognize when a man is good-looking or has great character, but that does not spark any romantic or sexual interest in me.*
> 
> I think it would have been interesting if the poll had male and female options; I think we'd see more women admitting to having a crush on another female.


This.


----------



## worldcitizen (Aug 28, 2011)

Nope. Haven't had a crush for anyone since before puberty and I don't think I ever will :/


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No. I find it hard enough to figure out how women can be attracted to men.

I can understand why women want to get their hands on other women -- vastly more attractive creatures. Though I guess lesbians run into trouble when it comes time to kill bugs, a job that it seems only men can do.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes. It was not particularly sexual, but neither are my crushes on males.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes and it was so strange. I didnt know the girl at all. She was the complete opposite of me at the time. I use to be so "emo" at 16. She was a little preppy blonde girl that sat in my math class. Never said a word to her, but I use to blush when she looked at me. She gave me the butterflies but I dont even remember her name any more. Havent felt the same way for a girl since. Such a weird memory.

It wasnt anything sexual either. I liked her for her looks and personality.. but I just wanted to _be_ with her. As strange as that sounds.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> *No. I find it hard enough to figure out how women can be attracted to men.*
> 
> I can understand why women want to get their hands on other women -- vastly more attractive creatures. Though I guess lesbians run into trouble when it comes time to kill bugs, a job that it seems only men can do.


:lol I've always wondered the same thing, we are ugly hairy ungraceful creatures. I almost feel sorry for straight women.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Yes and it was so strange. I didnt know the girl at all. She was the complete opposite of me at the time. I use to be so "emo" at 16. She was a little preppy blonde girl that sat in my math class. Never said a word to her, but I use to blush when she looked at me. She gave me the butterflies but I dont even remember her name any more. Havent felt the same way for a girl since. Such a weird memory.
> 
> It wasnt anything sexual either. I liked her for her looks and personality.. but I just wanted to _be_ with her. As strange as that sounds.


I like your story, that's just too damn cute!


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2012)

pythonesque said:


> I've had little fleeting crushes on girls I see on the bus/train before. But they're nothing compared to the monster crushes I get on guys. So no.


hahaha i like how you describe your monster crushes on guys and just a little bit crush on girls


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Yes and it was so strange. I didnt know the girl at all. She was the complete opposite of me at the time. I use to be so "emo" at 16. She was a little preppy blonde girl that sat in my math class. Never said a word to her, but I use to blush when she looked at me. She gave me the butterflies but I dont even remember her name any more. Havent felt the same way for a girl since. Such a weird memory.
> 
> It wasnt anything sexual either. I liked her for her looks and personality.. but I just wanted to _be_ with her. As strange as that sounds.


Mmm.. :love2


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah... it was kinda odd though. I'm not bisexual but I do remember getting a crush on a girl for a couple of months a few years ago.  And it was kinda sweet, like not sexual at all; I just used to find her pretty.

And of course, Emma Watson. But everybody has a crush on Emma Watson.


----------

